# Any Christians?



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

wondering are there any other fellow Christians on the forum?


----------



## strangerhere (Jun 3, 2016)

I think I am, I'm not sure anymore - God seems far aware


----------



## microspect (May 24, 2016)

ghostly said:


> wondering are there any other fellow Christians on the forum?


I recently began attending church and I can tell you that prayer, and prayer from others have helped Immensely. For those brief moments of happiness, my soul feels like it has returned back. It has helped me tremendously and I recommend you try it too.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

strangerhere said:


> I think I am, I'm not sure anymore - God seems far aware


Come near to GOD and he will come near to you.

from JAMES 4:8


----------



## Smile (Feb 29, 2016)

I am/was a Christian. I sometimes don't know what I am anymore because, like strangerhere said above, God seems far away now. I've questioned my beliefs which freaks me out because I never did before. I don't feel like I can "feel" God as much anymore, but I just keep telling myself He's there and always has been.


----------



## valentineguero (Jun 16, 2016)

Christian here!!! The more I talk to him the more he shows me he is there so I know I'm okay. He comforts me when I need it the most.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

Sin-eater said:


> What does 'Christian' even mean anymore?


Christ Follower


----------



## InsideLookingOut (Jun 18, 2016)

Me!


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

YES


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

Me


----------



## Jojo16 (Sep 1, 2015)

God is never far away.

And We have already created man and know what his soul whispers to him, and We are closer to him than [his] jugular vein

[Holy Qur'an - Surah Qaf 50:16]


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

"Consider it a gift when you are faced with a circumstance where God is the only answer.
Most people don't ever get to experience a level of pain deep enough where God becomes their only hope. There's no drug, nothing that can mask that kind of pain. When you are at your end and God's the only answer, lucky for you."

"Consider it a gift when you are faced with a circumstance where God is the only answer.
Most people don't ever get to experience a level of pain deep enough where God becomes their only hope. There's no drug, nothing that can mask that kind of pain. When you are at your end and God's the only answer, lucky for you."


----------



## lilly59599 (Feb 13, 2017)

strangerhere said:


> I think I am, I'm not sure anymore - God seems far aware


i feel bro, like idek what i am. I was christian lol.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Why would people want to rely entirely on "god"? This is something that I have never ever understood about Christian attitudes. Wouldn't you want to be able, self-reliant and have the skill set to survive. I'm just asking.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Why would people want to rely entirely on "god"? This is something that I have never ever understood about Christian attitudes. Wouldn't you want to be able, self-reliant and have the skill set to survive. I'm just asking.


rely on God to give the skill set


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am. I recently regained my faith this past December. Good to be back.



Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Why would people want to rely entirely on "god"? This is something that I have never ever understood about Christian attitudes. Wouldn't you want to be able, self-reliant and have the skill set to survive. I'm just asking.


You don't rely entirely on god.

God does nothing for those who don't try.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't know what it means to rely on the skill set from god. And why not learn the skill set yourself?

Agent, how much do "you"try and how much does God do?

sorry if i sound a bit rude, I'm just going straight for the questions!


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I was emotionally and psychologically destroyed by my time in Christian group last year. It was somewhat cultish. I think that it has contributed towards the mental illness that I am in now. I was extremely vulnerable when I went in, which I think the Pastor should of realised, but also I was in no sensible frame to approach religious matters in a normal and sensible way. I have read the Bible and cannot see any evidence for a loving God. I am fucking shit scared of God.


----------



## brill (Apr 17, 2016)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> I was emotionally and psychologically destroyed by my time in Christian group last year. It was somewhat cultish. I think that it has contributed towards the mental illness that I am in now. I was extremely vulnerable when I went in, which I think the Pastor should of realised, but also I was in no sensible frame to approach religious matters in a normal and sensible way. I have read the Bible and cannot see any evidence for a loving God. I am fucking shit scared of God.


sounds like the bad experience with that particular Christian group has affected your belief in God.

Kinda like going to a restaurant and getting bad service from one particular waitress and then deeming the restaurant to be awful


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah I suppose, but I already had problems with God before - I was a firm atheist. When I went to the Christian group, it exacerbated it. I am not trying to offend people here, but a lot of the fundamental Christian doctrine really makes that anxiety and fear, much, much worse. It makes my existential fear component of DP/DR worse. I don't think anyone can have a problem with Jesus and his teachings but the rest of it freaks me out. I also do not appreciate being told that I am destined for hell for rejecting certain beliefs.

I still think that churches are beautiful and the influence in western europe is very important - more politically and economically than anything.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes i am a Christian and will always be for the rest of my Life. No matter how numb i am to him i always pray and find a sense of relief. Just know he is there and he cares and loves you so much.
1 Peter 4:12
Beloved, do not be surprised at the fiery trial when it comes upon you to test you, as though something strange were happening to you.
Matthew 6:27
And which of you by being anxious can add a single hour to his span of life?


----------



## Vincentv (Dec 19, 2016)

I have been raised as a christian, and been born again. I have left christianity for a dozen years and later on returned.

I can tell you one thing... that is if you make it a habit to pray on a regular basis... with your heart... make that connection with god... seek for a life filled with the holy spirit that it will help you experience a certain flame. I don't like to talk about it because talk is just talk. From time to time, completely depending on how much effort I put into it. God dis help heal dp... no doubt about it... that flame within is what we you and me need to seek for and keep it burning, no matter how hard it is. In the end we as christians have one big psychologist called God that can make a diference. But it;s about keeping that prayer alive....a s much as possible. Miracles can happen with dp-ed people. We have this advantage that we have this living emotional connection with God. But it can be dead. If so... if it feels dead, then reviving it can help us get rid of DP quicker... I'm convinced. Try it... pray with your heart and depression and stuff can miraculously dissapear. Religion can be a cult, but an emotion connection with God is something completely different. Its so different in fact that life itself can turn around if we just try to communicate with out creator. And share how we feel with God. Prayer in combination with openheartedness definitely is what is needed. At least that is one thing where I have a lot of positive experieces with.


----------



## jenemricchi (Feb 26, 2017)

Interestingly enough, even though I've been raised as a Christian my whole life, this past year I've been having a lot of doubts and started leaning toward unbelief. Coincidentally, I think this anxiety and depersonalization are plaguing me for this very reason- God must be testing me because, honestly, I'm closer to Him than I've ever been in my entire life. I had been playing games with Him for far too long, and I guess He decided to break me. It's a struggle, but I'll continue to praise Him in this storm. He'll carry me through it, and He'll do the same for you.

"And we know that God causes all things to work together for good to those who love God, to those who are called according to His purpose." -Romans 8:28

God bless


----------



## Vincentv (Dec 19, 2016)

@jenemricchi: amen! Maybe not everyone will agree, but I do! Btw. If god where a psychologist, he would probaby be the best one out there! He does a good job with confronting every Dp-ed person with our problems. Bless you!


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

---


----------



## nikosmar (Apr 21, 2017)

brill said:


> wondering are there any other fellow Christians on the forum?


HI i am christian too. The good question is ..WHY?

i will tell you my reasons.

1) it helped me to awake and see the real self when i was 18 -25 (contemplating in bible AND PRAYING FOR HELP and doing the kind of service Jesus asked from us to others, and associating with people having same principles and values in meetings and social life.

2) JESUS is historical person historians of his days even not friendly to his ideas mentioned him and his disciples.

Jesus is accepted from all 99% philosophic groups or religion groups as ultimate teacher and having awakened consciousness.
HE him Self had 4 at least different witnesses who lived with him and who wrote his teachings and acts. In a court with judges only 2 witnesses are enough to affirm a fact
HE CLAIMED ACCORDING TO THE WITNESSES WHO WROTE ABOUT HIM THAT HE WAS NOT FROM THIS WORLD ,HE WAS PREEXISTING WITH THE CREATOR OF THIS WORLD AND HE CAME TO SHARE THE MEANING OF LIFE AND THE EXIT OF OUR SUFFERING THROUGH A FUTURE GOVERNMENT FROM HEAVEN A KINGDOM OF GOD THAT WOULD RESOLVE ALL THE PROBLEMS THE HUMAN GOVERNMENTS AND EXPERIMENTS ACCUMULATED.
He made miracles curing lepers blinds paralyses deaf and all kind of recovery even resurrections in front of hundreds of witnesses who were massively approaching him for therapy ADDITIONALLY HAD THE CONTROL OF NATURAL PHENOMENON AS HE WALKED OVER THE WATER AND STOOPED A STORM IN THE SEA. 
HE WAS NOT ILLUSIONIST SCAMMER BECAUSE HE GAVE THESE POWERS TO HIS DISCIPLES WHO AFTER PENTECOST AND THE RECEIVE OF HIS HOLY POWER WERE ABLE TO CURE ALSO OTHERS AND MAKE RESURRECTION TOO. They did not have as him and his father the technology and SCIENCE of life but with His power AND INTERVENTION WERE PERFORMING THE CURES.
THEY WERE SO SURE FOR THE REALITY OF THE MIRACULOUS THINGS THEY HAVE SEEN AND DOING THAT THEY WERE PROMPT TO DIE FOR THEIR BELIEVES UNDER SEVERE PERSECUTION FROM THE ROMANS AS THEY BECAME AFRAID THE RAPID CULMINATION OF THE INCREASE OF THE GROUP. AND THIS IS HISTORICAL EVENT TOO WRITTEN FROM HISTORIANS OF THAT ERA.
Who would be prompt to die for a scam? if he was not sure ?if he was not inspired from the teaching?
Jesus made prophesy that after leaving earth after his Resurrection that AN ENEMY (DEVIL) WOULD MIX HIS TEACHINGS WITH POISONOUS WEED CREATING AN IMPOSTOR TYPE OF CHRISTIANITY AND THAT DURING THE CENTURIES WOULD BE ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO DISCERN THE REAL CHRISTIANITY FROM THE FALSE....ACTUALLY ONLY FROM THE FRUITS AND THE LOVE HE SAID THE TRUE CHRISTIANS WOULD BE RECOGNIZED AND FROM THAT THEY WOULD BE HATED FROM ALL NATIONS AND PERSECUTED FOR BEARING HIS NAME

SO IF YOU THINK THAT CHRISTIAN RELIGIONS GROUPS WITH MANIPULATION WAR GAMES EXPLOITATION AND HYPOCRISY HAVE UNDERMINED YOUR FAITH TO GOD, PLEASE RE-THINK THIS WAS PRE-TOLD FROM JESUS THAT WOULD HAPPEN AND THE REAL PATH WOULD BE A NARROW DISTRESSING INFAMOUS PATH OF FEW WHO WOULD HAVE THE COURAGE AND INTEGRITY TO CHOOSE to follow AND WHO WOULD FIND AN EVERLASTING LIFE WITH NO SUFFERING FINALLY UNDER GODS KINGDOM. HE GAVE THE PROMISE THAT ALL DEAD WOULD RESURRECT AGAIN AND THAT WOULD HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO LEARN WHY GOD PERMUTED THE HUMANS TO EXPERIMENT WITH SELF-GOVERNMENT AND CREATE CHAOS AND SUFFERING BECAUSE OF THEIR IGNORANCE .HE SAID THAT THE TRUE CHRISTIANS WOULD NOT BE PART OF THE SYSTEM OF WORLD.
INTERESTINGLY THE TYPE OF LIFE JESUS SAID US TO FOLLOW IS SO SAME WITH THE IDEAS OF ACCEPTANCE AND COMMITMENT THERAPY : STAY IN YOUR PAIN-SUFFERING ALERT VIGILANT COMMITTED TO YOUR VALUES BUT WITH HELP FROM GODS HOLY SPIRIT

JESUS UNLIKE ALL OTHER SPIRITUAL AWAKENED TEACHERS WAS NOT A PHILOSOPHER OF LIFE BECAUSE OF THE SUFFERING LIKE BUDHA WHO CAME TO HIS OWN CONCLUSIONS AND SHARED THEM TO OTHERS . HE DID NOT HAVE PESSIMISTIC TEACHINGS ABOUT THE ABILITY GOOD DESIRES AND NEEDS IF CAN BE FULFILLED .
BIBLE Revelation 21:4King James Version (KJV)

4 And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.

HE MANY TIMES TOLD I SAY NOTHING FROM MY OWN BUT AS THE FATHER THE CREATOR GOD TOLD ME I SAY..AND I DO NOTHING FROM MY OWN INITIATIVE BUT AS HE SAYS. HE WAS NOT ALSO A SPIRITUAL INTERMEDIATE PERSON WHO DID NOT PROVE HIM SELF WITH MIRACLES THAT HIS FOLLOWERS ALSO HE EMPOWERED TO DO . HE DID NOT IMPOSE HIS TEACHINGS WITH FEAR OF ARMY OR PERSECUTION LIKE SOME KINGS MADE LATER AND BEFORE
ALSO HE DID NOT COME JUST LIKE THIS FROM NOWHERE BUT THERE WAS A HUGE LINAGE OF PROPHETS THAT HAD MADE MORE THAN 300 PROPHECIES EVEN FOR THE EXACT TIME OF HIS APPEARANCE....AND HE WAS SACRIFICED FOR BEING COMMITTED TO HIS VALUES AND FOR ANOTHER REASON WHICH IS CALLED RANSOM BUT IS TOO MUCH TO ANALYSE HERE AND HE WAS RESURRECTED APPEARING TO HUNDREDS OF WITNESSES WHO GAVE THEIR LIFE FOR HIM AS THEY WERE ALL UNDER SEVERE PERSECUTION.

WHY SHOULD I NOT BELIEVE AND FOLLOW SUCH A PERSON?
NO ONE WAS EVER LIKE HIM IN CONNECTION WITH THE MEANING OF LIFE
EVEN HIS ENEMIES TRY JUST TO MAKE HIS IDEAS VAGUE AND ADAPT THEM TO THEIRS.
OF COURSE RESPECT FOR WHAT OTHER PEOPLE BELIEVE IS A" MUST HAVE" AND I AM ALWAYS OPEN IN DIALOG AND I LIKE TO LEARN.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jul 30, 2017)

I think I find comfort in believing in God. I'm Christian and always have been. Although being a typical teenager have had my moments of doubt. I think I'm turning back to God, maybe just the idea of God, but does that make me any less religious? I don't know.


----------



## cocomacd (Jan 18, 2018)

Me!

John 3:16


----------



## InV (Dec 31, 2017)

Me too


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Flavius (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I was a great believer in Jesus Christ and believed He will save me and I will be ended up in heaven after I die. He will allow suffer for the greater good.

But with this DP state Christian theology freaking me out. All this concept of eternal hell and punishment of sin and last days and Jesus second coming and Judgmenet Day not just freaking me out. It's distorted my view on reality, and the more I'm into science the less I believe in the Bible. There's many problems with Christianity and hundreds of sect within it and theological disagreements amongs them giving a conclusion to me that all this BIble is written by man at those ancient desperate time.

Yes, Jesus is very unique and special in human history, even from atheistic point of view. But how can we know difference beetwen historical Jesus and theological Jesus? If Christianity is true than it's very clear that Jesus will come back again to judge the world a save the faithfull one and many will be deceived.

This caused me to belive in devil, in demons, in satanic rituals, in secret societies that have pact with the devil to ruin the world and humans souls put to hell.

This is freaking me out and make me distress, so I abandoned my faith to the minimum, and start reading some psychology and evolution books.

Science is not compatibile with christian or bible teaching. The concept of sin is man made if we are evolved from lower species from hundreds of thousands of years of evolution and natural selection.

The Bible is full of sentences that drives emotions of fear and anxiety, and make DP even worse, so I left this teachings and became more spiritual.


----------

